
NYPD has secret X-ray vans - joering2
http://nypost.com/2015/10/13/nypd-has-secret-x-ray-vans/
======
mc808
The vans are used to scan for "drugs and explosives," i.e. "[drug money] and
explosives," i.e. "[drug money]."

I think the public would be slightly more comfortable with this type of stuff
if it was actually being used for counter-terrorism.

